# fat tailed scorpion Androctonus australis



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Are these dwa?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

yes they are DWA.


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

My research is saying that there one of the two most dangerous scorpions on earth?


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

oh yes. have one in the shop mate and its pure evil!!


----------

